# Sloan sensor adjustment?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if this Sloan urinal sensors sensitivity can be adjusted and if so then how? This sensor is not registering movement at a normal distance. You have to get closer than normal for it to work so it doesn't always flush. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's a link, it's supposed to self adjust. You may need to reboot it. https://www.torrco.com/ASSETS/DOCUMENTS/CMS/EN/Sensor_Flushometers.pdf


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Here's a link, it's supposed to self adjust. You may need to reboot it. https://www.torrco.com/ASSETS/DOCUMENTS/CMS/EN/Sensor_Flushometers.pdf




Thanks but I'm afraid I already saw that, so it's not helping me. I was afraid it would not be possible to adjust. Self adjusting from 15" to 30", well it is more like 0" to 12". Maybe I'll just have to replace it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Get a hold of your local Sloan rep. They should know a fix or two up their sleeve. If they have been the rep for a while, then they went through the Beta testing phase when these were introduced and have probably experienced all the possible glitches.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

The Dane said:


> Thanks but I'm afraid I already saw that, so it's not helping me. I was afraid it would not be possible to adjust. Self adjusting from 15" to 30", well it is more like 0" to 12". Maybe I'll just have to replace it. <SNIP>
> 
> *One time we had a sensor problem on Sloan. Middle wall 6 toilets, 3 urinals. Opposite wall 5 lavatories. Problem was the urinals were acting like you describe. Problem was found to be -- the urinals were looking at themselves in the mirror over the lavatories, fix was just rotating the head a bit. It drove us nuts for a couple of days.
> 
> *


----------

